# Deloitte’s promotion/relegation study...



## younothat (Nov 21, 2016)

Miami FC owner commissions a promotion/relegation study, the conclusion is obvious
http://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2016/11/20/13693330/miami-fc-owner-riccardo-silva-promotion-relegation-deloitte-mls-nasl-usl-us-soccer

'Deloitte, in a report commissioned by a company owned by Miami FC owner Riccardo Silva, states that a “revised structure” for U.S. Soccer leagues including promotion and relegation can advance its long-term health once the Major League Soccer franchise model reaches maturity"

"Though the US soccer league system may not be ready for such a move immediately and its implementation may not appear urgent, the topic is worthy of greater exploration and debate. US soccer should properly consider the merits of introduction of promotion and relegation and a transition plan for its successful introduction in order to drive US soccer forward.”.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2016)

younothat said:


> Miami FC owner commissions a promotion/relegation study, the conclusion is obvious
> http://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2016/11/20/13693330/miami-fc-owner-riccardo-silva-promotion-relegation-deloitte-mls-nasl-usl-us-soccer
> 
> 'Deloitte, in a report commissioned by a company owned by Miami FC owner Riccardo Silva, states that a “revised structure” for U.S. Soccer leagues including promotion and relegation can advance its long-term health once the Major League Soccer franchise model reaches maturity"
> ...


Some of the lower division teams are owned by  MLS teams.  That might be a problem if the MLS parent were to be relegated and replaced by its supposed junior.


----------



## Bayernfan (Nov 21, 2016)

Wonder how much they paid to state the obvious. MLS is all about mediocrity. I was so optimistic, when MLS staryed, that we would start developing some decent talent, but the structure is fatally flawed.


----------

